
Converting your Diesel car to EV - ronzensci
https://www.team-bhp.com/forum/electric-cars/222757-converted-my-chevrolet-beat-electric-vehicle.html
======
speedgoose
It doesn't look very safe with the batteries inside under the passenger seats.

Converting classic cars to EV makes sense, especially if their engine is very
broken, but I'm not sure it's very interesting to convert cheap common cars
when similar and much better EV exist.

